# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Best Place to buy 100 oz. Silver

## NaturalMystic

I need some help guys.  I am new to the hard money market. I am looking to buy 100 oz.  silver bar. What is the best way to go about it.
 Thanks

----------


## Spirit of '76

100oz. bars are fun to hold, but they can be a pain to sell.  I'd go with something smaller.

Otherwise, I like APMEX.

http://apmex.com

----------


## JSutter

I second that. Not only do they usually need to be reweighed and certified if you take them out of the package but you also will pay a premium over spot on it. And if you ever want to sell you have to find someone with $2000. Bartering is pretty much out of the question because you have a huge block of silver worth more in value than almost anything you'll be trading for.

Buy "junk" silver US 90% or 40% silver coins. You can usually get them at spot with no premium, you will be able to sell them in small amounts to several buyers if you want and they're great for bartering if we ever end up in a hard money world again.

Not only that but seeing about 700 40% silver half dollars spread across your table or floor is way cooler than a single block in my opinion.

Also with the coins there should never be a question of authenticity or purity arise whereas unless you get a well recognized branded bar and leave it in the original packaging some people may be leery of buying it from you.

----------


## Dr.3D

http://www.silverprice.com/

----------


## Corydoras

Just curious-- is there a reason you want a big bar instead of coins?

I can see advantages to a bar-- it's compact (especially compared to junk silver), and it has a smaller surface area that can tarnish, and it's cheaper per ounce.

----------


## JSutter

It's usually not cheaper per ounce than junk silver. I've always been able to get US junk silver coins at or below spot. There is always a small premium on the bars.

----------


## Trigonx

you could get 100 1oz rounds for less than a 100 oz bar.

----------


## adam1mc

> you could get 100 1oz rounds for less than a 100 oz bar.


Apmex.com cuts a discount on 100oz and more...

http://www.apmex.com/Product/23/1_oz...er_Rounds.aspx

----------


## JSutter

.49 per ounce over spot [their lowest price] still translates to $49 over spot for 100oz. You can get junk silver all day long at or just under spot and that $49 translates into almost another roll of 90% silver dimes.

----------


## tuckessee

Buy rolls of common date 1986-2008 Silver Eagles. Twenty troy oz. of .999 pure per roll.

----------


## JSutter

Even those most dealers get you for a premium over spot. I bought my first two Eagles Thursday and with premium and tax they were $24 each for 2 2008 coins. I bought them just to have them. When a silver half dollar is valued at $2.75 I can usually get them on ebay for $2.50-$2.60 each including shipping

----------


## tuckessee

Treasury rolls of 20 solid date Silver Eagles have closed on ebay for 420.00 total (including shipping) today. Some lucky ebayer just snagged a Buy-it-Now roll for 410.00 total about 1 hour ago.

----------


## Archie

I would suggest also buying some numismatic coins as well ie "Nice silver ounce commemrative coins from the best mint " you may pay alot more then spot but they have potential to grow depending on how many are minted.Then I would say get the best quality/Purity in Bullion coins which would be the .9999 Canadian Maple leaf coins ,and then Id get most of your silver in "junk bags" atleast 100 ounce of "junk silver " is great .. The best advice I would give for buying Silver is Diversify but Diversify "wisely" not just buying all types of silver that is diffrent make sure you actually know what reasons you have for buying certian types of silver.Bar's are good for vaults and for silver you dont plan on touching for a very long time, Coins are great for holding longterm but are awesome for short term reasons, as well as the "Junk silver" those are just great for anyone wanting to get the biggest bang for your buck plus you can find "junk silver" in your old bags of change LOL!!!!!!

----------


## adam1mc

> I second that. Not only do they usually need to be reweighed and certified if you take them out of the package but you also will pay a premium over spot on it. And if you ever want to sell you have to find someone with $2000. Bartering is pretty much out of the question because you have a huge block of silver worth more in value than almost anything you'll be trading for.
> 
> Buy "junk" silver US 90% or 40% silver coins. You can usually get them at spot with no premium, you will be able to sell them in small amounts to several buyers if you want and they're great for bartering if we ever end up in a hard money world again.
> 
> Not only that but seeing about 700 40% silver half dollars spread across your table or floor is way cooler than a single block in my opinion.
> 
> Also with the coins there should never be a question of authenticity or purity arise whereas unless you get a well recognized branded bar and leave it in the original packaging some people may be leery of buying it from you.



I went to my local silver shop yesterday and I told the guy behind the counter that I wanted to buy silver.  He got a little cocky and asked "Oh, you want a 100oz bar?"...   "Um no.....     But,"

And then I told him that I had heard you had to get 100oz bars certified before you could sell them.  He looked at me and said "I don't know where you heard that, but I think they're full of it"  He said "I buy them all the time and I've never had one re-certified" 

Now granted, I'm in Denver and Google lists 933 different coin shops in town.  I asked the question to the guy who literally owns a silver/gold/coin shop right in-between two other silver/gold/coin shop.  3 shops, side by side by side.

This guy also urged purchasing the 100oz bars because the premium on them was lower than 10oz or even 1oz coins.  He says I would save money by buying those.

Just thought I'd share....

----------

